
Terry Gross and the Art of Opening Up (2015) - samsolomon
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/25/magazine/terry-gross-and-the-art-of-opening-up.html?_r=0
======
failrate
If you haven't listened to her interview by Marc Maron on Wtfpod, you really
should. I always love hearing master interviewers being competently
interviewed, themselves. She goes from monolith to human being over the course
of about an hour. Very fun listening.

------
davesque
I've always loved Terry Gross. Her interview with Gene Simmons is pretty funny
by the way. It was a bit of a train wreck.

------
msdos
_real moment. Leave it in_

